
ITER: Make your own tokamak with 3D printing - Xixi
https://www.iter.org/newsline/-/3477
======
pieter_mj
"When will we finally each have our own residential 3D printed nuclear fusion
reactor?"

I'll have to scratch the above as one of my passphrases :) .

